# Enregistrer du son sur iPod Touch2



## jppod (22 Décembre 2008)

Nouvel arrivé dans le monde iPod avec un Touch 2, comment enregistrer du son : voix par exemple (à partir d'un micro ou d'un ampli...) sur l'iPod Touch 2 ? 

L'iVoicePro de Macally n'est pas compatible (essai sur MacGe)
Le SmartTalk de Griffin est-il compatible : quelqu'un l'a-t-il essayé ?
Et les Écouteurs Apple In-Ear avec télécommande et micro : quelqu'un les a-t-il essayés ?

J'aurais souhaité un modèle équivalent au Tunetalk de Belkin, que j'ai utilisé une fois sur un iPod qui m'avait été prêté.
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=327572

Merci de m'indiquer une solution....


----------



## jojo.ch (23 Décembre 2008)

Hello, je me posais la même question que toi et j'ai trouvé une réponse possible.

Je cherchais à savoir sil était possible de créer des mémos vocaux sur iPod Touch 2G et en cherchant sur le net j'ai fait de bonnes découvertes que voici:

http://zoneitouch.free.fr/index.php/2008/accessoire/ipod-touch-2g-micro-or-not-micro/

et

http://zoneitouch.free.fr/index.php/2008/accessoire/micro/ipod-touch-2g-oui-cest-aussi-un-micro/

Alors, je me suis procuré les écouteurs que voici: 

http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/7986

Et ça fonctionne très bien avec l'app iTalk Recorder trouvée sur iTunes et qui est gratuite!

J'ai aussi essayé avec un autre micro qui avait une prise jack 3.5 mais que 2 pôles et là ça ne marche pas ! Je pense qu'il faut un connecteur avec 4 pôles.

Pour les autres solutions que tu proposes, je ne sais pas.

Voilà, je te souhaite encore plein de bonnes découvertes avec ton iPod, comme j'ai pu le faire moi aussi.


----------



## jppod (24 Décembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse jojo !

C'est vrai qu'il y a une chose qu'on oublie souvent c'est que micro et HP ont la même fonction : la conséquence est l'effet Larsen...

Je vais faire un essai avec un micro et je vais essayer aussi de capter le son depuis la sortie d'un ampli (câble RCA) vers l'iPod (prise jack) : intéressant pour enregistrer une conférence ; le son est alors de bonne qualité et on peut l'utiliser pour du montage vidéo.

Je tiens au courant mais l'essai avec l'ampli pas avant 8 à 10 jours.

Merci encore et bon Noël !


----------



## Filou53 (25 Décembre 2008)

jppod a dit:


> Nouvel arrivé dans le monde iPod avec un Touch 2, comment enregistrer du son : voix par exemple (à partir d'un micro ou d'un ampli...) sur l'iPod Touch 2 ?


Bonjour et Noyeux Joël à tous.

Je suis aussi intéressé par la possibilité de saisie vocale au départ d'un iPod Touch 2G, plus spécifiquement pour enregistrer des conférences - ce que je fais toujours avec mon vieux Palm Zire 72 dont la batterie agonise.

Le peu que j'ai trouvé jusqu'ici est exagérément cher pour mon besoin (la solution Apple) ou pas facilement disponible en Europe ou 'apparemment' pas compatible (comme l'IvoicePro).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience concluante sur le sujet ?
(j'insiste, ce n'est pas la VOIP qui m'intéresse mais l'enregistrement)

IvoicePro est-il réellement incompatible ?

D'avance merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Décembre 2008)

Filou53 a dit:


> Bonjour et Noyeux Joël à tous.
> Le peu que j'ai trouvé jusqu'ici est exagérément cher pour mon besoin (la solution Apple) ou pas facilement disponible en Europe ou 'apparemment' pas compatible (comme l'IvoicePro).


Joyeux Noël !
Apple vend aussi des écouteurs comme ceux fournis avec avec un micro et réglage pause, volume à 29 ! Pas obligé de prendre les in-ear... même si c'est vrai que tant qu'à dépenser, autant essayer d'avoir mieux que le son d'origine...


----------



## Filou53 (25 Décembre 2008)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Apple vend aussi des écouteurs comme ceux fournis avec avec un micro et réglage pause, volume à 29 !


Merci pour ta réponse.
Est-ce que tu crois qu'un enregistrement passera suffisamment bien ?
J'ai peur que ce soit plutôt destiné à du Voice Over IP...
Tu as pu essayer ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Décembre 2008)

Pour de la voix ça devrait pas poser de soucis. Regarde le test du dictaphone avec le nano 4gen sur iGeneration, le son était plutôt pas mal même ! (il était fait avec des écouteurs d'iphone mais à priori c'est pareil)
non, je n'ai pas testé...


----------



## Filou53 (25 Décembre 2008)

ok, merci.


----------



## OlivierTassi (27 Décembre 2008)

J'ai testé, et le son est très correct pour la voix.
Attention : s'il y a du bruit derrière toi, ça enregistre... Toutefois, on entend distinctement ta voix.
Pour 29&#8364;, ça vaut le coup.
Après, ça fait des fils en plus... Et si Belkin avait sorti un micro comme pour l'iPod Classique, j'aurais été preneur.


----------



## Filou53 (27 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> J'ai testé, et le son est très correct pour la voix.
> Attention : s'il y a du bruit derrière toi, ça enregistre... Toutefois, on entend distinctement ta voix.


Merci pour ta réponse.

Tu as aussi testé l'enregistrement d'une conversation ou d'une conférence ?
Dans mon cas, c'est surtout ce dernier point qui m'intéresse. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une qualité 'top', mais simplement de pouvoir ré-écouter ce qui a été dit pour mettre à jour mes notes.


----------



## OlivierTassi (28 Décembre 2008)

Si c'est pour une conférence, il faudra se mettre au 1er rang, ou à côté d'une enceinte.
Sinon, il faudra prendre un micro directionnel, et là, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Filou53 (28 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Si c'est pour une conférence, il faudra se mettre au 1er rang, ou à côté d'une enceinte.
> Sinon, il faudra prendre un micro directionnel, et là, c'est une autre histoire...


Cela devrait aller: c'est dans une petite salle avec une quinzaine de personnes.
Et comme cela passait déjà avec le Palm, j'ose espérer que cela continuera.
Grand merci à toi.

Par ailleurs, je suis retombé sur une commentaire qui porterait à croire que l'iVoicePro fonctionnerait 'quand même' avec l'iPod Touch 2G.
Qq aurait confirmation ?


----------



## kevin0018 (11 Mars 2009)

moi j'ai essayé avec le macally ivoice sa marche juste avec audio memo pour ipod touch mais sa ne marche pas pour shazam


----------



## Filou53 (11 Mars 2009)

kevin0018 a dit:


> moi j'ai essayé avec le macally ivoice sa marche juste avec audio memo pour ipod touch mais sa ne marche pas pour shazam



et c'est bien avec un ipod touch 2ème génération que cela a fonctionné ?


----------



## Filou53 (29 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir.
Pour info, je viens d'acheter un Thumtacks chez SwitchEasy, 16 euros avec le port.
J'ai commencé à le tester: cela a l'air très bien.

Comme logiciel associé, j'ai essayé qq trucs puis finalement j'ai acheté iProRecorder. Je teste...


----------



## Mage-Li (20 Juin 2009)

Perso le IVOICEPRO ne m'a pas du tout séduit. Trop de bruit dans les enregistrements, son saturé, ou pas assez fort, aucun réglage...

Un produit trés décevant surtout quand je repense a mon iaudio X5 qui avec son micro intégré faisait des enregistrements très nettement supérieur à tout point de vu... 

Es que quelqu'un connaîtrait le Blue Microphones Mikey ?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (21 Juin 2009)

Non seulement il y a iTalk pour iPod Touch et iPhone (en version gratuite et en version payante, pour l'avoir essayé gratuitement, je vais me l'acheter), mais aussi dictaphone fourni désormais avec la mise à jour 3.0... je viens donc de tester l'iTalk avec des écouteurs pour BlackBerry... que mon petit frère m'avait prêtés... bon les écouteurs... je comprends pourquoi il me les a filés, il me disait qu'il voulait d'autres écouteurs, avec un son plus dépouillé... au départ, je n'avais pas compris pourquoi il me les avait donnés puisqu'il s'agissait des écouteurs d'origine (avec micro, je précise, c'est le fameux kit mains libres)... pouah, le son... Donc, je tourne autour du V-Moda à 99  et du Sennheiser à 79 ... tiens on cherche à m'offrir un cadeau pour mon anniversaire... pourquoi pas... Quoi qu'il soit, sachez que l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone accepte aussi les écouteurs kit mains libres du Blacberry car la prise jack est compatible. Bien sûr mon kit main libre avec une prise plate ne fonctionne pas...
Bref, quant au son : il est mono, comme avant dans les années 80, époque du stéréo (bon j'étais enfant donc j'ai un vague souvenir)... qu'il s'agisse du dicta d'Apple, ou de l'iTalk le son est en mono même si vous utilisez un casque stéréo, l'enregistrement reste en mono, donc, la qualité est plus que correct, mais bon que pouvons-nous faie... il aurait été préférable qu'il soit en stéréo ce dictaphone... 
La différence entre l'iiTalk et Dictaphone :
iTalk propose trois types de qualité de son : bon, mieux, meilleur. "Bon" consomme moins d'espace du disque dur que, "mieux" et bien sûr "meilleur"... je regrette de ne pas avoir opté pour "meilleur" qui prend plus d'espace mais le son en aurait été de meilleure qualité.
Pour 1h30 en "mieux" j'ai enregistré 150 mo, pour la même durée mais en "bon", j'ai enregistré 110 mo de son...
L'utilisation est très facile, mais il faut télécharger l'italk desktop pour récupérer les sons et les transférer sous iTunes disponible sur le site de Griffin.
Quant au Dictaphone d'Apple, le son me paraît plus clair, normal il ne demande pas de régler la qualité du son, tout est en défaut... 
quand on veut transférer le son vers l'ordi, il faut le faire par mail... ce que j'ai remarqué en faisant deux tests, le premier via dictaphone, le second via iTalk, pour la même durée, iTalk exige plus d'espace DD que dictaphone, mais le transfert est plus facile via le logiciel iTalk desktop... ainsi, la question que je me pose : si je veux transférer 2 h de son enregistré via dictaphone, comment je fais via mail, il le compresse ?
dernière chose, avec le dictaphone, on peut choisir le type de projet d'enregistrement. Ainsi, on peut choisir, mémo, podcast, etc. J'aurais aimé qu'il transfert directement vers iTunes. Si quelqu'un a déjà testé, qu'il me le dise...
Voilà, demain je tente l'aventure Dictaphone pour plus d'une heure d'enregistrement... car je bosse demain (une conférence) on va voir si je pourrais immortaliser cet événement en son... surtout comment je vais faire pour le transférer vers mon macbook pro...


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> dernière chose, avec le dictaphone, on peut choisir le type de projet d'enregistrement. Ainsi, on peut choisir, mémo, podcast, etc. J'aurais aimé qu'il transfert directement vers iTunes. Si quelqu'un a déjà testé, qu'il me le dise...
> Voilà, demain je tente l'aventure Dictaphone pour plus d'une heure d'enregistrement... car je bosse demain (une conférence) on va voir si je pourrais immortaliser cet événement en son... surtout comment je vais faire pour le transférer vers mon macbook pro...



Bien sûr, le transfert se fait directement de l'iPod Touch au Mac via iTunes, en synchronisant les deux appareils...


----------



## meilingibookg3 (22 Juin 2009)

Et j'ai comme l'impression que le dictaphone d'Apple est plus intéressant que l'iTalk... enfin c'est mon humble avis


----------

